# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نظر سنجی در مورد مدیریت بودجه در سازمان

## SoheilKH

سلام
فرض کنید پرو‍ژه ای به شما واگذار شده و *لازم*  است افراد ذیل را استخدام نمایید. 
این پروژه به صورت Out Sourcing و در زمینه Asp.net می باشد. حوضه وظائف و حقوق ماهیانه پیشنهادی برای هر یک از این افراد در زیر تعیین گردیده است.

1.	مدیر پروزه  (1 نفر)
به عنوان رئیس شعبه کمپانی صاحب پروژه در ایران و مسئول کلیه امور فنی و غیر فنی و ارتباطات کمپانی در ایران
900 تا 1100 دلار

2.	رهبر تیم (1 نفر)(Team Leader)
با مهارت های یک برنامه نویس ارشد و مسئول هدایت تیم تولید و عمدتاً مسئول امور تحقیق و توسعه و ارائه راه کار برای مسائل فنی پرو‍ژه
650 تا 850 دلار

3.	برنامه نویس (3 نفر) (Developer)
عضو مؤثر تیم تولید و مسئول طراحی های جزئی و پیاده سازی برنامه  و سایر جزئیات اجرایی در جریان تولید
هر نفر 400 تا 600 دلار

4.	اپراتور (1 نفر)(Junior)
دارای مهارت های اولیه اپراتوری کامپیوتر و وب و دارای مهارت های ابتدایی خواندن و نوشتن به زبان انگلیسی جهت ورود اطلاعات و انجام تست و موارد مشابه
200 تا 350 دلار


لطفاً پیشنهادات اصلاحی خود را در مورد حقوق های فوق اعلام بفرمائید. (اضافه کردن مجموعاً 500 دلار به حقوق های فوق بلا مانع می باشد)

هر گونه نظر یا ایده ای در مورد نحوه توزیع بودجه استخدام دارید اعلام نمایید

با تشکر

----------


## Developer Programmer

کار اصلی رو برنامه نویس میکنه، اونوقت حقوقش اینقدر کم؟!

----------


## Microsoft.net

> کار اصلی رو برنامه نویس میکنه، اونوقت حقوقش اینقدر کم؟!


عزیز من کی گفته که کار اصلی رو برنامه نویس می کنه ؟!! برنامه نویس مثل مردشور میمونه به بد یا خوب بودن طرف کار نداره و کارشو میکنه این مدیر پروژه و تحلیل گرهای ارشد هستند که مغز متفکر طرح هستند و کارا رو برنامه ریزی میکنن

----------


## manager

> عزیز من کی گفته که کار اصلی رو برنامه نویس می کنه ؟!! برنامه نویس مثل مردشور میمونه به بد یا خوب بودن طرف کار نداره و کارشو میکنه این مدیر پروژه و تحلیل گرهای ارشد هستند که مغز متفکر طرح هستند و کارا رو برنامه ریزی میکنن


100% موافقم ...

----------


## SoheilKH

خیلی ممنون از اظهار نظراتتون اگر میشه در مورد مسئله اصلی هم نظراتتون را بگیید

----------


## Developer Programmer

> برنامه نویس مثل مردشور میمونه





> 100% موافقم ...


شما رو نمیدونم ولی من هیچوقت خودم رو یه مرده شور نمیدونم و هیچ شغلی رو هم بالاتر از برنامه نویسی نمیدونم

نظر من اینه که طبق اونچه که در RUP خونده بودیم، مدیر پروژه، گانت چارت رو درمیاره و مشخص میکنه که فاز تموم شده یا باید دوباره باید تکرار شود...و اعمالی مثل این.
اما تمام سختی کار، متوجه برنامه نویسه، که میتونه آبروی شرکت رو بخره.

----------


## ali643

> شما رو نمیدونم ولی من هیچوقت خودم رو یه مرده شور نمیدونم و هیچ شغلی رو هم بالاتر از برنامه نویسی نمیدونم
> 
> نظر من اینه که طبق اونچه که در RUP خونده بودیم، مدیر پروژه، گانت چارت رو درمیاره و مشخص میکنه که فاز تموم شده یا باید دوباره باید تکرار شود...و اعمالی مثل این.
> اما تمام سختی کار، متوجه برنامه نویسه، که میتونه آبروی شرکت رو بخره.


100% موافقم

همه زور و انرژی رو برنامه نویس می ذاره پولش مال یکی دیگه!!!!!!!!چراااا!!!!




برنامه نویسی شغل انبیاست

----------


## Touska

بابا افشین جون بیخیال (اینجا ج.ا هست دیگه)

طرف سئوالش چیز دیگه ایی بود :)

----------


## h.bathaie

به نظر من حقوق برنامه نویسا 1 خورده کمه .
صمنا در مورد کار باید بگم که اگه پروژه به نتیجه نرسه سرمایه گذار یقه برنامه نویس رو نمیگیره . یقه مدیر پروژه رو میگیره .
توی این دوره پذیرفتن مسئولیت خیلی بیشتر از سخت کار کردن پول سازه ..

----------


## Mahyaa

> اگه پروژه به نتیجه نرسه سرمایه گذار یقه برنامه نویس رو نمیگیره . یقه مدیر پروژه رو میگیره .


بستگی به سلامت سیستم داره !!!




> عزیز من کی گفته که کار اصلی رو برنامه نویس می کنه ؟!! برنامه نویس مثل مردشور میمونه به بد یا خوب بودن طرف کار نداره و کارشو میکنه این مدیر پروژه و تحلیل گرهای ارشد هستند که مغز متفکر طرح هستند و کارا رو برنامه ریزی میکنن


خیلی ممنون :) 
مخصوصا اگه مدیرش هم یک کمی دور از جون شما در زمینه Programming کم سواد باشه دیگه برنامه نویس که زیر دستشه ، دیگه مرده شور هم میشه .
مدریت ضعیف (مخصوصا اونهایی که بدون تجربه چهار خط کد نوشتن یکراست  مدیر پروژه شدند ) ، بار روی دوش برنامه نویس رو سنگینتر میکنه




> هر گونه نظر یا ایده ای در مورد نحوه توزیع بودجه استخدام دارید اعلام نمایید


من فکر میکنم به این شکل سلسله مراتبی دیدن این مسئولیتها درست نیست .

----------


## SoheilKH

> من فکر میکنم به این شکل سلسله مراتبی دیدن این مسئولیتها درست نیست .


پیشنهادت چیه؟

----------


## whitehat

دوست عزیز شما متدلوژی خاصی مد نظر دارید؟
و آیا در ایران این پروژه انجام میشه ؟

----------

